# SCABS IN YOUR SCALP AFTER RELAXING



## Wolftrap (Feb 19, 2004)

I went to get my hair relaxed on Monday after 11 weeks. A record for me. But the stylist left the perm in too long I think because I have a big scab in my scalp. I have only gotten a scab before if I scratched my head before a relaxer but this time I KNOW I wasnt scratching.  I want to know

1. How are these scabs created? Is it a scalp burn that turns into a scab?

2. What are the damaging effects of this?  Does it make scalp damage and prevent your hair growth?

3. How do you get rid of them. Do I oil it and it goes away or what?  I don't want to pick it (yuck) but I want this think out of my head PRONTO!!!


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 19, 2004)

bot


----------



## Kaela (Feb 19, 2004)

Usually scab forms over the sore from a scalp burn...maybe that section didn't get the relaxer rinsed off soon enough? Or it wasn't based enough? Depending on the severity they can cause scalp damage or hair growth stunting, but not always. To get the scab to go away, treat it gently (avoid picking and combing into it) and let it heal, treat it with neosporin and vitamin e oil. The scab formed over the wound, so don't pick it away, it will go away on its own once it heals. I'm sorry the stylist left it in too long


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 19, 2004)

You know what come to think about it. She never based my scalp. I have had stylists do this before. Is this bad? This can be the reason why I have the scab in the first place. Also my hair it thin and relaxes easily.  She put the perm in and then shampooed someone elses hair while I was sitting there with the perm in my head.


----------



## lovinallhair (Feb 19, 2004)

Well if you felt the burn after you left the salon then you could have done what I did.  If my hair is still tingling after the relaxer I will do another wash and and a sea breeze squirting to all of my scalp.  This burns like nothing I have ever felt, but it prevents me from getting the scalp burns.  Afterwards my scalp is not as sensitive.


----------



## zweety (Feb 20, 2004)

Apply pure Vitamin E oil to the scab area twice a day and do not pick it. The oil is good for your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 skin and will also soften the scab so that it will eventually fall off. This is a burn area in your scap as a result of the stylist not rinsing out the relaxer completely and leaving a burn area. Do not directly brush the area either. As it heals , with the help of Vitamin E oil, it will fall off . IF you pick it, you will break off most of the hair that is under and around the scab.
I understand your frustration because this has happened to me also.  This is a reminder that there are stong chemicals on our heads during this process! It will get better!


----------



## Bobbie (Feb 20, 2004)

Treat it like a burn on your own skin. It's very serious. Use some neutralizing shampoo and neosporin for the burn. Neosporin is great for treating burns.
Please do not put an astringent on your scalp, it can be very damaging, removing the scab, but leaving that area of your scalp very raw.
If you're not sure if your stylist bases your scalp, do it yourself before going to your appointment. That way, if she doesn't do it, you have that extra protection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if your stylist doesn't base your scalp in the first place, it might be a good time to find another one. Such bad practices can wreak havock on your hair that can't be detected until much later when it's too late.
Good luck!


----------



## Miosy (Feb 20, 2004)

I had my hair dresser burn me in the past and these burns are PAINFUL.  My best advice to you is to leave it alone and if your hair is stuck to that burn patch, don't try to pull your hair away.  Let it fall off naturally and you can use some oil to loosen the scab and promote healing but my best advice is don't maniuplate it in any way.


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 20, 2004)

Is that what seabreeze does? She did put seabreeze in my hair afterwards and that stuff burned like nobodys business  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So if she did that I wonde why I still have a burn?  I didn't know what the seabreeze was for I thought she was torturing me for complaining about the burning


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 20, 2004)

I know for a fact that she didn't base my scalp and when she was rinsing the perm out my scalp was on fire. I even did a deep conditioner and sat under the dryer and when she rinsed that out it burned worse than when she washed it.  

Also that neutralizing stuff now that stuff makes me feel like my whole scalp is peeling off.  That is the worse burning I have ever felt. I felt like crying when she put that in my hair


----------



## AFashionSlave (Feb 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*zweety said:* 
Apply pure Vitamin E oil to the scab area twice a day and do not pick it. The oil is good for your 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 skin and will also soften the scab so that it will eventually fall off. This is a burn area in your scap as a result of the stylist not rinsing out the relaxer completely and leaving a burn area. Do not directly brush the area either. As it heals , with the help of Vitamin E oil, it will fall off . IF you pick it, you will break off most of the hair that is under and around the scab.
I understand your frustration because this has happened to me also.  This is a reminder that there are stong chemicals on our heads during this process! It will get better! 

[/ QUOTE ]

ITA!
My last relaxer (in 1997) left a bald spot on the top of my head that did not grow back until this year. There is a chance that you can lose your hair from scalp burns...I know it happened to me.

I'm gonna be real with you - If a chemical is burning your scalp and leaving scabs maybe you should consider not using that chemical anymore.  There are other ways to get your hair straight. 

I posted a picture of my bald spot that has finally filled in inside of my hair album. Click on the link below. 
The password is : nappyhair
Look in the album called "Bad Hair Days"
http://public.fotki.com/AFashionSlave/

Good Luck!





 I hope that burn gets better very soon.


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 20, 2004)

[/ QUOTE ]

My last relaxer (in 1997) left a bald spot on the top of my head that did not grow back until this year.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Are you SERIOUS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh my goodness I'm sorry that happened to you.  I will make sure from now on that my hair is rinsed out as soon as I feel it burning. I would never want this to happen to me.  I would have be Mad as hell


----------



## debyjay (Feb 20, 2004)

I burned for many many years when I had an idiot stylist do my hair. I finally realized that it was my fault for going to her and stopped. I have a new girl now and have not burned since. My idiot stylist also permed all my hair every month, not just my new growth!!! I think the only reason I didn't go bald is because I always roller set and never used a curling iron.

Oh, I forgot to say -- change stylists pronto.


----------



## Wolftrap (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh I am changing stylists.  I went somewhere that I had been before but it was no my regular salon I go to.

I didn't know that basing the scalp was that important.  I have been to other salons where they did not base my scalp either.


----------



## Chichi (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your burns.  They and the scabs that followed are one of the main reasons why I am currently transitioning...When I used to relax, i would always base my scalp every day a week before my retouch.  I did not want to take any chances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...they used to base my head with a oil spray sheen and I have a sensitive scalp.

Chichi


----------



## brickhouse (Feb 20, 2004)

Wolf, sorry to hear about your scab. I have seb derm and I always develop scabs but my sis who went to cosmetology school and graduated, told me to apply seabreeze and you will not develop scabs. It burns but when I apply that to the scalp I don't develop scabs. I am now using an acv rinse along with a prescription shampoo and the relaxer does not burn anymore. I mean for years I develop scabs but it never affected the health of my hair.


----------



## Chimma (Feb 21, 2004)

Lol, this the reason I started to transition.
Last year, right before January, I got a great relaxer except that I had two small scab burns.  I had gotten burns before, but they were always in the back of my head where I couldn't see them.  Anyways, with these burns, I could see tiny tiny bald spots, no hair grew there for several months.  I never relaxed again (or at least for the next year, I'm transitioning now).  The hair has grown back, but I have no absolutely no desire to relax.  

I think that hairlove decided to transition for a similar reasons.

I think that the scab will heal, most likely, but be very careful when you relax, especially around that spot.  You could do a mild relax/texturizer like Allandra(I think?) or other people do, because that takes away a lot of the risk of burns - but relaxers are just a very strong chemical so you'll always have to be very careful.  You see a lot of black women walking around with little to no hair or bald spots, most of them got burned a few too many times.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Feb 22, 2004)

That is so scary. That has happened to me MANY times efore. It was either from scratching or from the relaxer being left on too long. This was when I went to the salon to get a relaxer. Before I did the BC I did them myself for about 5 years. Some stylists are straight ignorant when it come to hair. Maybe you could teach yourself how to do it but I would NEVER see that stylist again. You are lucky that you do not have a HUGE bald spot like many of these ladies have had.


----------

